

Our API docs are now hosted on Github - pathdependent
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3181-our-api-docs-are-now-hosted-on-github

======
handzhiev
So what? How is this interesting to anyone who doesn't already follow their
blog? Why is again the boring promo of 37 signals on the homepage of HN?

~~~
jamesbritt
Indeed, and I would flag this post, except my flagging privileges have been
revoked. Probably because I too often flagged boring promo stuff that offered
nil actionable information, such as this post, the kind of thing so many
others now deem important.

------
arkitaip
Github is increasingly often being used as a generic content storage than a
code repository. I wonder how that affects Github infrastructure and business
model.

------
vially
Wouldn't the GitHub wiki pages be more appropriate for this?

------
asdf333
I am a huge fan of github, but browsing through the APIs, I don't feel like
its the right format for hosting APIs. Its really hard to navigate and get a
sense of what all the functions are and how they link together.

~~~
zzen
Agreed. Still - having letting your users send you pull-requests to the
documentation is a good idea. My company apiary.io is building API
documentation tools that take the open git repo benefits but generate a
sensible-looking documentation.

------
twinturbo
this is so noob

